# Selva 505 30PS



## Karlosso (10. April 2018)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich Ersatzteile für diesen Motor her bekomme. Ich brauche ein Dichtungs-Set für den Vergaser. 

Motor: Selva 505   30PS
Vergaser: Dellorto  FHE 30.28

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (10. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich Ersatzteile für diesen Motor her bekomme. Ich brauche ein Dichtungs-Set für den Vergaser.
> 
> Motor: Selva 505   30PS
> Vergaser: Dellorto  FHE 30.28
> ...


----------



## zokker (10. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Baugleich mit Yamaha |bigeyes



Doch nicht die alten 2 Takter.

TE: Kann dir leider auch nicht helfen. Ich würde mir eine selber anfertigen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

Guckstu www.allpa.nl #h


----------



## Karlosso (11. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

Danke das ihr helfen wollt. Bei allpa.nl finde ich keine Ersatzteile nicht einmal eine Kopfdichtung für irgendeinen Motor. Ich habe direkt auf der Seite gesucht und den kompletten Katalog duchgeblättert. Vielleicht mache ich etwas falsch.
Welches Yamaha Modell wäre das denn? Die eingeschlagene Nummer auf dem Zylinderkopf brachte kein Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (11. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

Vielleicht wirst Du hier fündig:

http://www.bootsbau-vieser.de/motor_selva.htm


----------



## Karlosso (11. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

Mit Bootsbau-Vieser habe ich telefoniert und ihm ein paar Bilder vom Vergaser geschickt. Er ist der Meinung, das ich einen neuen Vergaser für (Preis wurde entfernt) brauche.|bla: Im Netz gibt es diese neu und Original für 166€.

Das Problem ist bei dem Vergaser, das der Kraftstoff wie ein Fluss aus dem Vergaser zum Ansaugstutzen läuft. Ich habe ihn jetzt auseinander genommen und bin der Meinung das, dass Ventil vom Schwimmer zum Kraftstoffeinlauf einfach hing und mir immer den Kraftstoff mit vollem Druck in den Zerstäuber gepresst hat. Die Dichtungen sind soweit heile geblieben zum Glück.
Ich habe nun alles gereinigt und nun flutscht das Ventil vom Schwimmer wieder schön hin und her.
Spätestens zum Wochenende weiß ich, ob das Problem behoben ist.


----------



## Karlosso (12. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

Der Vergaser ist wieder eingebaut. Er läuft nun auch wieder top, abeeeerrrrrrr er spuckt mir nun Wasser aus dem Abgastrackt raus. Mit anderen Worten entweder ist die Kopfdichtung defekt oder es ist etwas am Zylinderkopf defekt. Da wurde der Motor 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht bewegt und nun habe ich diesen einmal in den Fingern und alles ist im argen. Erst spinnt die Elektrick (sprang nicht an), dann hat er kein Wasser gefördert für die Kühlung, dann lief er total schlecht und ging aus und nun nachdem alles wieder funktioniert, muss ich feststellen das er Wasser lässt da wo kein Wasser hingehört.:m
Nur wo bekomme ich eine Zylinderkopfdichtung und Zylinderkopfschrauben her. Die Suche geht weiter.#q


----------



## zokker (12. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

Wo soll denn das Kühlwasser sonst raus kommen.
Bei meinem ist das ganz normal.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

wir brauchen da mal Bilder......so langsam!


----------



## Karlosso (12. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*

Also da soll Wasser raus kommen. Ich war nur verwundert, weil er noch ein Schlauch hat wo Wasser raus kommt. Im Kfz ist das dann doch etwas anders. Ne also er läuft wunderbar alles supi.#6
Weniger Arbeit für mich.:q


----------



## zokker (12. April 2018)

*AW: Selva 505 30PS*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Also da soll Wasser raus kommen. Ich war nur verwundert, weil er noch ein Schlauch hat wo Wasser raus kommt. ...



Das ist nur der Kontrollstrahl.


----------

